# How to clean WSM



## dml85 (Oct 3, 2012)

As the title says, how do I clean a WSM?  Just normal soap and water?  Is there anything I can use to deep clean an old WSM that's been sitting for a while that normal soap water can't do?  Or should I just leave it as is?  Of course I'd just like for mine to look good :P 

I'm talking about the outside shell mainly


----------



## kryinggame (Oct 3, 2012)

For the outside, I just wipe it down after it cools off. 

For the grates, I soak them in a little bleach, dish detergent and water.  Whatever grease and grimes that's on them will come right off. After a few hours, they look brand spanking new.

I always change the aluminum foil that I have inside.  If you have grease that spilled from whatever, it can catch fire near the heating element (trust me on that one).

Finally, I just rub the inside down with soap and water to get any large grease spills.  I don't think you want to do anything like use brillo for example to get the blackness off of your walls. 

I REALLY SHOULD STAY OFF OF THIS SITE WHILE AT THE OFFICE.  I CLEARLY DID NOT READ THIS THREAD PROPERLY. THIS WAS FOR CLEANING THE WSM; HOWEVER, WHEN I POSTED, I THOUGHT IT SAID MES.  SORRY TO DML85 FOR HIJACKING THIS THREAD.


----------



## meatinc (Oct 3, 2012)

I've never cleaned the inside of my WSM.  Ever.  More than 1,000lbs of meat through it.  That stuff on the inside helps seal it and - I think - provide some seasoning to the cook.  I think my WSM also holds temp a lot better now that it's properly seasoned.

Grates - I just knock off the heavy stuff with a grate brush after it's hot from direct heat.  I clean out the water bowl occasionally - or whenever some one on the BBQ team has time.

The outside - What Kryinggame said - GP cleaner and a paper towel / rag.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 3, 2012)

I just cleaned the outside of mine...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128292/my-wsm-has-been-saved

Used 409 and windex and one of the dollar store sponge pads with the scrubber on the other side for the heavy stuff.

I did put a coat of turtlewax F21 on it too!!  Sorta like Armorall.

Nothing to the inside...

I dont use water..I have a clay saucer (not foiled) in it and they get hosed off in the fire pit every so often.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2012)

I was gonna say clean what. Nothin on the inside until I have a good build-up then I scrap it down and start all over again.


----------



## dml85 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm just talking about the outside, i'd like to see if i can get it to shine nice again :P  I'm not worried about the inside


----------



## luv2putt (Oct 13, 2012)

Any good automotive pastewax works !!!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 13, 2012)

luv2putt said:


> Any good automotive pastewax works !!!


This is what I use on my car but I haven't thought about waxing my smoker:

http://www.autogeek.net/wolfgang-fuzion-carnauba-polymer-car-wax.html


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 13, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> This is what I use on my car but I haven't thought about waxing my smoker:
> 
> http://www.autogeek.net/wolfgang-fuzion-carnauba-polymer-car-wax.html


Holy cow Dave - any car wax that comes in a wood box is over my budget


----------

